# Crow's Nest



## azkul (Oct 22, 2004)

Crow's Nest

The gun turrets were created in Wings 3D.  The setting was created with Bryce 5.

Please let me know what you think,
Brian


----------



## Darfion (Oct 27, 2004)

The water is superb.  Good work.


----------



## Niki (Oct 27, 2004)

Beautiful colors.


----------

